# Catching Birds



## falconboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi there,

Is there an easy, humane way of catching aviary birds for relocation?

I've found a few bird traps on the net, but most a couple of hundred dollars - I only need to move them once!! 

Ta


----------



## Viridae (Sep 16, 2007)

Butterfly net?


----------



## x_aussie_bloke_x (Sep 16, 2007)

use nets it aint that hard isnt it. What birds u moving?


----------



## falconboy (Sep 16, 2007)

That was quick Viridae.

Yes, I thought of that and as a last resort I might have to, but didn't want to stress them that much.


----------



## cris (Sep 16, 2007)

cant you just grabem at night or something? (i wouldnt know i dont keep them)


----------



## falconboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Cockatiels.


----------



## x_aussie_bloke_x (Sep 16, 2007)

just net them they should be ok . how many u got?


----------



## PhilK (Sep 16, 2007)

Net the suckers!


----------



## falconboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I have five. 2 normal males, 1 pied female (think), and a pair of Lutinos that are good breeders. I'm moving soon and want to get them into a large cage to sell.


----------



## x_aussie_bloke_x (Sep 16, 2007)

net them it should be no problems. just when u net them . dont stuff around net them up and dont stress them out to much


----------



## alex_c (Sep 16, 2007)

there is special nets available fom most shops. and the best thing to transport them in is a plywood carry box they are easy to make. i used to breed princess parrots and thats how we always did it


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Sep 16, 2007)

Method we use at work:
Speed is they key. The quicker it is all over the better. Use a small dark cardboard box so they cant thrash around and injure themselves. The dark will calm them. 2/3 to a box.

Use 2 nets. A small fish net and a larger one to actually catch the birds in. have the smaller net in you left hand if you are left handed and the bigger one in your right. Try to be in the middl of the aviery but if its huge that might be a problem. Use the smaller net to 'usher' the birds to one end of the cage and the larger one to trap them against the wall of the cage. Most will try to take off and tangle themselves harmlessly in the netting. The trick here is to focus on one. Dont keep changing your mind as they fly around

Also maybe go to bunnings and buy a square of soft netting big enough to fill the cage. Get yoy and someone else to hold it up and walk from one end to the other so the birds are trapped in the space as it gets smaller and smaller. Several will get caught in the netting this way. It may mean you only need to catch the last few quick ones.

Hope this helps! Be thankful your not catching caneries and finches for little girls who want a particular one!!


----------



## falconboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks all.

A few of them won't be too hard, they will sit on my shoulder (although one has a habit of them trying to rip off my ear lobe). Real nice!


----------

